# Sticky door knobs



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in the middle of changing out all the knobs and locks and I was reminded of something that always happens. Every time I install a door knob they are sticky. I've always chalked up it to being new, but am I doing something wrong? Am I bearing down on the screws too much? Not applying WD40 before installing? What's the deal?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would bet you are tightening the screws too tight. Just back them off to snug and see how that works. Also, make sure the lockset is centered in the hole in the door, straight with the striker. It is possible that they are not lined up correctly and causing it to stick. But probably just the screws too tight.


----------

